# Pakua People Out There Help!



## ilhe4e12345 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey everyone, this is to anybody out there who trains, has trained or is currently training in Pakua. I have been taking private lessons with a local Sifu Named Rick in Pakua (Kai Sai Method) and first of all....i love it. The circle walking really helps me to relax and just clear my head compared to my 7 Star training that i do throughout the week. It really gives me a workout (i walk for about 30 minutes a day give or take depending on how many forms I throw in there). I do have a question though, and maybe you Pakua guys from other linegaes and taji guys can help..but whats the best way to fully "relax" your body? What i mean is...not relaxed to the point of not being "combat ready" but relax as in not tradition hard style? I hope that makes sense to someone out there....

I have been working with my Rick for going on 4 months now (only get 1 lesson a month in currently but in that lesson I learn A LOT plus he has given me access to videos and charts and information that i can study on my own practice and we review when I see him each month) and he says Im doing very well. I have learned circle walking, basic techniques, breathing, the first 4 hand forms (or postures) and the first 2 changes as well as switching between them and he is very impressed as to how well im understanding and getting them and doing them very well but he says I need to learn how to relax more....not be so "stiff".

I know thats the biggest problem switching from hard style to soft style internal art is learning how but im looking for an tips that someone may have for me  I want to be relaxed but I dont want to be too relaxed....always have to be ready. 

Happy Training Kung Fu Brothers


----------



## blindsage (Jun 9, 2012)

There's an old Taijiquan saying that has helped me immensely, "Invest in loss".  In Bagua (Pakua is the older method of transliterating the word, and out of fashion), as in Taiji, you have to look at power as coming from the feet and waist.  Power is not going to come from stiff arms and body.  You have to change your mentality about what in means to "be ready".  Most people think relaxation means loose like noodles.  In Bagua, relaxation is using the least amount of muscle you need to maintain your structure and letting the movement of your entire body generate the power.  Your lower body (waist down, not hips down) should be sunken like it is moving through water, but above the waist it should relax with an extension through the crown like a flame.


----------



## oaktree (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi ihe4e12345,

You can ask Rick he knows. I will send you a PM concering it more.


----------



## Bihushan (Jul 2, 2012)

I suggest some exercises to develop "song": http://www.tai-chi-wizard.com/tai-chi-song-gong-01.html


----------

